# Where do I get milk crates?



## canaryfisher (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi all.

So looking for a place to buy a milk crate,
I've tried bunnings, Kmart, bigw and they seem 
to have none


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I have no idea if they shp to AUS, but I just got a catalog that listed them.
Duluth Trading
Mostly workwear, but all kinds of strange and cool odds and ends.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Check outside or the back of your local corner shop.

They are usually stacked up somewhere, just be discreet and grab one, or go ask the assistant if you can have one or two!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

canaryfisher said:


> So looking for a place to buy a milk crate,


Getting a crate is a nocturnal pursuit and no money changes hands, see Couta101's answer


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

In CA you get thrown into a Mexican jail for stealing milk crates.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

The loading dock of any suburban convenience store plaza will have them. Just walk past and grab one. If you really dislike picking one up that way, pm me, I've got several sitting around at home.


----------



## canaryfisher (Dec 30, 2012)

My dad has 2 or 3 but he uses them and I don't want to take it..
As for "stealing" I don't think I could go that far to get one, I know when we called bigw they said
just go to Woolworths at night and grab one.. Kinda weird for a manager at bigw to say..lol


----------



## vermiculite (Mar 9, 2012)

$13.25 each including GST from People in Plastic at Rocklea http://www.peopleinplastic.com.au/Produ ... rate-black . All nice and legal.They are not branded but still say the owner will prosecute... bla... bla... bla...


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

I view it as a long term loan.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Most utes will have one or two floating around the tray, tell them you work for Paul's or Parmalat and your collecting company property.

Kev


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

canaryfisher said:


> Kinda weird for a manager at bigw to say..lol


He already has enough at his place, I needed a dozen in assorted colours before the urge to rescue them from a life of toil passed.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Go to your local tip - they are always available there, usually come with a dozen or so empty longneck bottles used by an ex-home brewer.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

patwah said:


> canaryfisher said:
> 
> 
> > My dad has 2 or 3 but he uses them and I don't want to take it..
> ...


It's also littering if they don't collect them in due time so you're actually doing a community service.
Just don't touch the red bread crates!


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

Plasman said:


> It's also littering if they don't collect them in due time so you're actually doing a community service.
> Just don't touch the red bread crates!


that can cost you fingers.

seriously the back of any shop has them laying around


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

The wharfies throw them in the bin when they are unloading shipped produce.
~


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

The way i see it is if they didnt want you to take them they wouldnt leave them out.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

canaryfisher said:


> ...I know when we called bigw they said just go to Woolworths at night and grab one..


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That's gold!


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

best place is the back or around the side of service stations


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

wetbeaver said:


> best place is the back or around the side of service stations


Agreed, but where do I get a milk crate


----------



## tj63 (Jun 1, 2011)

there's one laying in the middle of bribie rd i nearly run over tonight ;-)


----------

